# Introducing The Maxim Champ



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Introducing the latest addition to the Maxim family of slingshots from FlippinOut, the Maxim Champ.

This slingshot is the result of a collaboration between Rayshot and myself. Ray is extremely fond of small slingshots and began tweaking the Maxim design to accommodate his preferred style. Ultimately this is a scaled down Maxim Tactical, but with some slightly different curves within the handle section to provide a secure grip in an adult sized hand without the need for palmswells.
The resultant slingshot shot so well for Ray that he decided to win the 2012 East Coast Slingshot Tournament with it!! Thus, it is called the "Champ".

Yes, it is small, but not so small that it is not comfortable for the average male hand. And as an added bonus it is a perfect sized slingshot for kids and ladies. Here are a few variations of the Champ and a few photos showing the difference in size between the Champ and the Maxim Tactical

















and since I can't seem to make just an ordinary slingshot, here is a Champ that has been pimped
Paper Phenolic, C-Tech and mosaic pins










and to see it compared to the original Maxim Tactical


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh my god I love it!!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Will they be available in wood for less than the mesh?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

like the pins you have used Nathan, adds a nice touch. Been trying to get some myself for a while but they are £12 for about 3", just too expensive.

They are both real nice slingshots


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

As soon as I decide on a slingshot to purchase from you Nathan, you keep giving me more to decide from! Love it!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Really nice, i love smaller ss too, they look amazing


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

tomshot123 said:


> Will they be available in wood for less than the mesh?


They will be available in the black shown in the first photo very soon. 
In order for them to have the holes in the fork tips and be made from wood, it would require a composite core and that in and of itself would make it quite expensive.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

toolmantf99 said:


> As soon as I decide on a slingshot to purchase from you Nathan, you keep giving me more to decide from! Love it!


One of each... problem solved!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now were talking, slingers for older hands.................. yeah buddy!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

these look fantastic!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...all what you done is top of the best








Greetings Mr.Teh


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

AMAZING! Dude your going to make me have to get a second job!!! Instead of calling it a "Slush" fund it's going to be called a "Sling" Fund!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Nathan, looks like a downsized Chalice. Great design. Good luck with it.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's hard to find new words to the work of nathan, each slingshot that comes out of his shop is a work of engineering art, excellent in all respects.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

They are lovely 
How much monies would the second pic be ??


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, the cool factor on those is stratospheric! Look good with your Harley gear, yeah!

... Hey, there's an idea, Nathan. Why don't you contact Harley Davidson and see if you can cut a deal to make official H. D. slingshots? What the heck? They make H.D. knives and stuff...


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like a perfect choice to WIN the Summer nationals!

Bill


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeesh. Just seeing this now. I just received a Maxim Champ as part of a trade and it is THE SHAPE.

I wonder if they even make customs to order anymore.


----------

